# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Southmoore Sabercats

## chrisok

I know this may be old news to some, but if you didn't know the name of the high school in Moore will be Southmoore Sabercats. What do you think about it? I think it has a nice ring to it, and I guess it makes sense to call it Southmoore since the other one is Westmoore. I also guess it makes sense to stick with the "cat" themed mascot.

----------


## Martin

well, it doesn't really matter... westmoore will always be the 'best' moore.  heh.  sorry, that's my alma mater.  moore definitely needed to keep with the cat theme and i'm glad they stuck with it.  with a third highschool, i wonder how that'll change the whole politics of moore war...  -M

----------


## ETL

Yes! I was on a committee to help decide the name, mascot, and colors about three months ago. The colors will be Navy, Red, and Vegas Gold (basically white gold), but I forgot the order of them. I am particularly pleased because everything that I pushed went through. Just be glad that it was not the SantaFe Wildcats or the Heartland Pumas. Those were stupid. lol :spin:

----------


## soonerliberal

> well, it doesn't really matter... westmoore will always be the 'best' moore.


ROCK ON!!!

But yeah, I think Moore got one right with the naming this time.

----------


## OklaCity_75

The heartland term needs to be retired.  It as about as worn out as Barry Switzer endorsements, the Macarena and spandex.

----------


## chrisok

> well, it doesn't really matter... westmoore will always be the 'best' moore.  heh.  sorry, that's my alma mater.  moore definitely needed to keep with the cat theme and i'm glad they stuck with it.  with a third highschool, i wonder how that'll change the whole politics of moore war...  -M


I'm a Moore alum and always thought they should have named Westmoore..Worstmoore. haha

I heard they were close to going with the Bengals as a mascot. Santa Fe was okay, but there's already an Edmond Santa Fe. I also heard that Centennial was also thrown around as a name. Would have been kind of fitting being that it would have opened during our state's centennial. Heartland would have been horrible.

----------


## Martin

grrr...  them's fightin' words.  at least you didn't say we were the 'rich kids'... i always hated that one.

as for 'santa fe' moore already has an elementary school named that.  and i totally agree, heartland would've just been goofy.  honestly, for the last several years the only name i've heard tossed around was southmoore and i think that was the best fit. as for the mascot, all things considered, sabercats sounds like it was the best name that was being thrown around.

----------


## ETL

Centennial is the name of a new high school in OKC.

----------


## mranderson

> Centennial is the name of a new high school in OKC.


I have not heard of Centennial High School in Oklahoma City. Where is it?

----------


## Keith

> I'm a Moore alum and always thought they should have named Westmoore..Worstmoore. haha
> 
> I heard they were close to going with the Bengals as a mascot. Santa Fe was okay, but there's already an Edmond Santa Fe. I also heard that Centennial was also thrown around as a name. Would have been kind of fitting being that it would have opened during our state's centennial. Heartland would have been horrible.


I'm a Moore Alumni myself (1979). WestMoore is "ok," but Moore High School is THE high school in Moore. I even still know the school fight song.

_Moore, Moore, school we all adore, M O O R E,_
_Red, royal blue, faithful, always true,_
_we'll be together whatever the weather, lions and lionettes too,_
_oh, Moore high, for you we'll always try and may we bring honor to our school,_ 
_we're going to fight, fight, fight, for victory,_ 
_for MHS we'll do or die.........FIGHT!_

The main reason I remember this song is because I was in the band, and we played it constantly.

----------


## windowphobe

"Centennial" replaces "Eisenhower" as the name of the high school east of both old and new versions of John Marshall.

----------


## kellekokid

> I'm a Moore Alumni myself (1979). WestMoore is "ok," but Moore High School is THE high school in Moore. I even still know the school fight song.
> 
> _Moore, Moore, school we all adore, M O O R E,_
> _Red, royal blue, faithful, always true,_
> _we'll be together whatever the weather, lions and lionettes too,_
> _oh, Moore high, for you we'll always try and may we bring honor to our school,_ 
> _we're going to fight, fight, fight, for victory,_ 
> _for MHS we'll do or die.........FIGHT!_
> 
> The main reason I remember this song is because I was in the band, and we played it constantly.


*Keith this post could have been written by me!! I also graduated from Moore in '79 and was in the band! One of my fondest memories of the band was at home games where we would enter in to the stadium with just the drum line playing the cadence as we would march in, going under the stadium seats. The feel of that reverberating through me always gave me a goosebumps.* 

*I like the name SaberCats, though I wll always be partial to our Lions!*

----------


## floater

Okay, another Westmoore Jaguar (early 90's and in the band as well) here. I was a member of the first full graduating class (iow, to go all three grades) and a cool thing about that was having the opportunity to vote for the mascot and colors. 

I think it was dry to call the school Southmoore. It's great to have a cat mascot, but the direction naming is so boring. Still, I'm sure the name will make its own identity as the name Westmoore did. Southmoore Sabercats has that nice alliterative sound too. :Smile:  

It is Westmoore that rules the district  :Smile:  although Southmoore will probably better us both.

BTW, I loved that cadence through the stadium too. OBA was the best, though.

----------


## Intrepid

Another Jaguar here as well.  Class of 1990.  The second graduating class.

----------


## Intrepid

> Okay, another Westmoore Jaguar (early 90's and in the band as well) here. I was a member of the first full graduating class (iow, to go all three grades) and a cool thing about that was having the opportunity to vote for the mascot and colors. 
> 
> I think it was dry to call the school Southmoore. It's great to have a cat mascot, but the direction naming is so boring. Still, I'm sure the name will make its own identity as the name Westmoore did. Southmoore Sabercats has that nice alliterative sound too. 
> 
> It is Westmoore that rules the district  although Southmoore will probably better us both.
> 
> BTW, I loved that cadence through the stadium too. OBA was the best, though.


I just hope that when the local retailers (e.g. Wal-Mart) begin to sell memoribilia they actually spell the school's name as it was inteded:  Southmoore.  Not like when they spell Westmoore as "West Moore".  I know it's petty, but that just drove me crazy every time I saw it like that.  It's Westmoore.  All one word.  No capitalization of the M. 

 :Tiphat:

----------


## OklaCity_75

Westmoore will always be the best Moore. 

I am a Jaguar as well class of 93. One thing I will never forget is when the drumline would play in locker island after first hour. 

As soon as the bell rang after first hour the drumline would strike up. It was so cool because you could here it all over the school. I can still hear that beat in my mind to this day.

----------


## floater

> I just hope that when the local retailers (e.g. Wal-Mart) begin to sell memoribilia they actually spell the school's name as it was inteded:  Southmoore.  Not like when they spell Westmoore as "West Moore".  I know it's petty, but that just drove me crazy every time I saw it like that.  It's Westmoore.  All one word.  No capitalization of the M.


Yeah, that bugged me too. 

OklaCity, I was a senior the year that drumline performance in center island happened. You must have been a sophomore. We were gearing up for OBA. As a thorough bandnerd (hehe), it was great to see the other students dazzled and excited from the performance.

----------


## Easy180

way too many westmoore folks on here  :Fighting32:  

My buddy calls my side Poor Moore...but I worked as a banker in the West Moore area for several years and let me tell you...Many do have higher incomes over there...but higher debt as well...still 5 or 6  paychecks away from going broke as many of us in poor moore are

I would say in terms of net worth it's close to a draw

----------


## Spartan

Those that call us Poor Moore have not been east of Bryant.

----------


## Centerback

Centennial is also a new elementary school in Edmond.

----------


## mikejones

I think its ok to be called the Soutmoore Sabercats and all, but I definately disagree with the colors. The gold is an alright idea, but the Moore Public School system consists of too much red and blue. I think we should take the color red and blue, fuse them together to get purple, and add black and white resulting in a color pattern of Purple, Black and White. Just imagine the football uniforms looking like the Baltimore Ravens! That is tight!

----------


## John

They went with red as one of the colors b/c that is the common color within the two current schools.

Same with gray in the Edmond schools and black in the Norman schools.

----------


## SoonerDave

A few interesting tidbits come to mind (oh, and by the way, I'm a Moore '82 grad myself).

* Now the sports folks get to figure out how to schedule THREE different teams into ONE stadium (or will Southmoore get its own?)

* Will Southmoore's districting hurt Westmoore's or Moore's athletic teams more? My trick knee says Moore.

* How many Moore Wars will we have now? Three?

   * Moore Classic vs Westmoore
   * Moore Classic vs Southmoore
   * Westmoore vs Southmoore

   * and which will be the REAL Moore War?

 :Smile: 

-SoonerDave

----------


## Ginkasa

New Moore grad: '06.

I think Southmoore will have its own stadium, along with a new auditorium with the stage and everything.

I personally expect that MHS vs. WHS will still be "the" Moore War for a few years.  The tradition is far too strong for a new school to change it so quickly.

Does anyone know when this school is supposed to open?

----------


## metro

> A few interesting tidbits come to mind (oh, and by the way, I'm a Moore '82 grad myself).
> 
> * Now the sports folks get to figure out how to schedule THREE different teams into ONE stadium (or will Southmoore get its own?)
> 
> * Will Southmoore's districting hurt Westmoore's or Moore's athletic teams more? My trick knee says Moore.
> 
> * How many Moore Wars will we have now? Three?
> 
>    * Moore Classic vs Westmoore
> ...



The Putnam City District has been pulling this off for years, don't know why Moore can't?

----------


## MrZ

I was at the original Moore War my senior year in 1988. That will ALWAYS be the REAL Moore War! My son should be in the first graduating class at Southmoore (I was in the first Westmoore graduating class), so my tune may change in a couple years  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerDave

> Putnam City has been doing it for years...


Well, I think the point is that in terms of statewide competition, the central/west Oklahoma schools have been handicapped by their "fragmentation" (for lack of a better term), while the eastern/northeastern schools (Jenks, Broken Arrow, etc) have benefitted from the fact that their each just one enormous school. If you dilute the enrollment across multiple schools, you naturally dilute the talent base, that's all.

When I graduated Moore in 1982, we had a senior class of (I think) 1,042 students....seems like that was the biggest single graduating class in the state that year, don't remember. There may have been one or two classes after us that were larger, but after that time the numbers dropped, and then once Westmoore opened the numbers dipped even further...

-SoonerDave

----------


## metro

gotcha.

----------


## johnnyboyokc

well you are both right,,, wm in 92 but cut us into thirds and we are edmond

----------


## bombermwc

I've been a proponent of school consolidation in OKC for some time. Every time we divide our schools up here in OKC, we give our kids a dissadvantage because the Tulsa schools won't ever split. Think of the resources and cost savings associated with a single high school in a district? 

Places like PC, Mid-Del, Norman, Moore, Edmond....we'd all be bigger than the Tulsa Schools and would be able to win all of the arts/athletic events. Not to mention that there would be a unified in-district feel instead of the split (our school is better than yours) idea now. Plus the neighborhoods get tied to a single school and it starts a downward trend that could be better absorbed in a single school...level the playing field for all.

Resources....think about large universities and how their resources affect their students. The same can be transferred down to a high school. Offer more AP and Honors courses because of the larger student base, better science labs, etc. Fewer buildings to maintain, fewer custodial and grounds workers, things like that. A lot of these districts already share football stadiums, why not one single large gym (like the UMAC at union), and a really nice large auditorium (Like PC North). 

It just bugs me to see schools split and cut kids out like this!! ARGH!

----------


## Martin

granted consolidation will concentrate talent under one roof, but that would come at the cost of quality of education. however, i don't think that the central mission of a highschool is to have the best football team or the best band... a school's central mission (imo) should be to provide the student with an education that gives him the tools to succeed in life.   i therefore think it's in the student's best interest to be in a highschool of fewer than 1000. while economies of scale can be better applied to larger campuses, the student is not afforded as personal of an education... it's harder to stand out when he is one of a few thousand. -M

----------


## bombermwc

I would disagree about the quality of education. That's a matter of class-size, not school size. Otherwise, we wouldn't have these big schools with such great students in them. Standing out doesn't equal a good education either. I would never agree about a school under 1000. That knocks out every 6A school, and I think most would admit that the 6A'ers are getting some of the best education around. There's no way I would let my child attend a 2A or 3A.

I'll be interested to know how the lines affect the bands...which school it will pull from more. And how they are going to handle the fact they still have 5 middle schools and need another one.

----------


## cindyl57

Just had to offer my HooRah here....Being from Moore and graduating in 75....back when we had just one High School...
My 9th grade year I attended Central and that was the first time the 9th grade was divided...Part of us went to the High School...I think it was the next year we had Highland West....Our first other Jr.High...
Moore has grown so so much...and I am proud...Southmoore Sabercats sounds Great...and the colors...Wow...
All my children did Graduate from The Original Moore...and I now have 4 grandsons that are or will be attending the Moore Schools...Now I just have to get my Daughter to move her 3 children here....to make it complete...I think that she wants to make that happen before her Daughter reaches Middle school in the Putman City Schools...

Go Moore...
And for all those Alumni..that remember the school songs..
Do you remember your Junior High song..
I still remember Centrals...don't know if they have changed it or not...
Can't remember what we had for dinner last night..but....Like I said..not blonde...just a covered up gray...

Cindy

----------


## Intrepid

> When I graduated Moore in 1982, we had a senior class of (I think) 1,042 students....seems like that was the biggest single graduating class in the state that year, don't remember. There may have been one or two classes after us that were larger, but after that time the numbers dropped, and then once Westmoore opened the numbers dipped even further...
> 
> -SoonerDave


I think one of two sisters graduated in 1982 with that large class.

----------


## Intrepid

The boundaries are on the Moore Schools web site:

http://www.mooreschools.com/79348211...oreSEC2008.pdf

Also, Southmoore has their site up and running within the same Moore Schools site.  When I saw it a few months back, the colors were different.  Now it seems like they've updated it in the actual school colors:

Southmoore High School

----------


## bombermwc

Its kind of hard to make out with all the street name on the map. So it looks like Westmoore will lose more kids than Moore. Is that accurate?

----------


## Intrepid

> Its kind of hard to make out with all the street name on the map. So it looks like Westmoore will lose more kids than Moore. Is that accurate?



I kinda got that impression as well.

----------


## MrZ

That map is horrible. Would be nice if they would shade the areas for each school instead of just using hard to see borders.

----------


## roontburger2006

For those of us who don't want to register or who can't figure out the map..where exactly is this gonna be?  It looks realllly nice!

----------


## chrisok

^^^
On Santa Fe, south of 19th St. Pretty close to 34th.

----------


## russellc

Anyone notice the proposed twin lake to Draper.  It looks like they will touch with a dam connecting.

----------


## Millie

Russell- that is interesting.  

I'm just trying to wrap my mind around the district map... where do the people who live in the area of the proposed lake go to jr high?  Central?

Anybody know anything about the other lake?  West Elm, I think they called it?  (Sorry if this is too off topic.)

----------


## cindyl57

I remember at one time, they were talking about making Draper BIGGER...Hmmm And never did...maybe they decided to just build another lake...instead...
In fact I just asked my husband and he said that about 30 years ago or more they bought a bunch of land out there to make the lake bigger..His best friends Dad owned land out there that he had to sell....

Cindy

----------


## MrZ

Did a little research and most of the info on the Draper expansion is from the 70's, didn't see anything recent. Might just be that they used an old map that still had it listed. There are a number of new homes out there, can't see them flooding them.

----------


## Martin

here's a recent pdf of planning for the southeast 'sector' of okc. the information regarding the proposed reservoir starts around page 20:

https://www.okc.gov/planning/documents/SESectorPlanFINAL07_02-23_001.pdf

-M

----------


## Millie

Thanks mmm!  

I'd seen parts of the sector plan but not the whole document.  So it looks like the expansion is 20+ years out.

----------


## bombermwc

I'm glad this came out now. It shows how that sector of the city is much more alive than people thought.

----------


## SoonerDave

That map is incredibly confusing. Are the colored areas showing the high school regions, or are the green dotted lines the boundaries?? 

edit: Ok, read the legend, but its still a stupid boundary. My kids will drive almost _directly past_ Moore West JH to be driven _two extra miles_ to Brink JH? that's DUMB...

-soonerdave

----------


## bombermwc

You think that's dumb SoonerDave....take a trip down to Norman. They built a jr. high across the street from another one and bus ALL the kids in from another part of Norman to go there. How crazy is that??? Norman PS has all kinds of stuff screwed up. Sometimes I wonder what the people that run the place are smoking.

----------


## russellc

MrZ:



> There are a number of new homes out there, can't see them flooding them.


I overlayed the map on google earth and I couldn't find any new homes that are in the lake. I checked the County Assessors webiste to see who owned that land.  The city owns almost all (probably 95&#37 :Wink:  of the land already.  I only found a few mobile homes that are on land where the lake will partially cover the land, but not where the mobile home is.

----------


## Clegg

> New Moore grad: '06.
> 
> I think Southmoore will have its own stadium, along with a new auditorium with the stage and everything.
> 
> I personally expect that MHS vs. WHS will still be "the" Moore War for a few years.  The tradition is far too strong for a new school to change it so quickly.
> 
> Does anyone know when this school is supposed to open?


'Allo, new here. Westmoore grad of '07, but I have always lived, literally, across the street from Moore. Odd, eh?

Anyhoo, according to the Southmoore website, they are opening in August of 2008.

----------


## SOONER8693

I teach at Westmoore, have since day 1. Been in the Moore system for 30 years. Southmoore is scheduled to open in the fall of 2008. It will NOT have it's own stadium. It will have an auditorium and gym. The gym at Westmoore is a disgrace. The administration that accepted those plans when WHS was built, should have their butts kicked everyday for the rest of their lives. The principal for Soutmoore has not yet been named, at least as of July 1, nor has the work begun on the new faculty.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I teach at Westmoore, have since day 1. Been in the Moore system for 30 years. Southmoore is scheduled to open in the fall of 2008. It will NOT have it's own stadium. It will have an auditorium and gym. The gym at Westmoore is a disgrace. The administration that accepted those plans when WHS was built, should have their butts kicked everyday for the rest of their lives. The principal for Soutmoore has not yet been named, at least as of July 1, nor has the work begun on the new faculty.


Yeah...They gym may suck...But how about those overhead coiling shutters and grills? 

My dad and I installed them when Westmoore was being built  :Big Grin: 

Put the big grills in Moore City Hall too.

----------


## Intrepid

> I teach at Westmoore, have since day 1. Been in the Moore system for 30 years. Southmoore is scheduled to open in the fall of 2008. It will NOT have it's own stadium. It will have an auditorium and gym. The gym at Westmoore is a disgrace. The administration that accepted those plans when WHS was built, should have their butts kicked everyday for the rest of their lives. The principal for Soutmoore has not yet been named, at least as of July 1, nor has the work begun on the new faculty.


I attended Westmoore when it first opened (was the second graduating class in 1990)  

What do you teach?

----------


## SOONER8693

I have mainly taught Honors and General Biology I to sophs. I have had an occassional chemistry and Botany class.

----------


## Intrepid

There's some construction pics of Southmoore at this link:

Southmoore High School


 :Tiphat:   :Tiphat:   :Tiphat:

----------


## bombermwc

As I understand it, Moore will be getting a new auditorium soon, and Westmoore will be getting a real gym. However, they will all three share Moore Stadium, as metro said, they aren't worried about scheduling. Edmond and PC both share 3 schools (and Edmond also has to deal with UCO).

What happens is that people start ending up with Thursday night games instead of always Fridays. It's already starting to some extent...the Moore/MWC game is thursday this year because its a TV game on Cox.

I'm always dissapointed in the architects in the Moore projects. They make things so generic and boring...no pizazz at all. It's an unmistakeable school building...a very boring one. Westmoore is just as bad...one sprawling boring single story bleh-fest.

----------


## russellc

Are they going to improve the Football stadium any.  The upper deck on the home side doesn't match with the lower part underneath, there is a step that is over a foot tall, not very safe!  And then the visitor side sucks all around, there aren't even bleachers, just stepped concrete, and they need an improved concession stand, and their own bathrooms over there also.

----------


## user name

i go to brink and have to go to south moore and really wish they were called the southmoore pumas

----------


## Dave Cook

It's funny how it's all band alum on here who have gone on to message board fame.  :Wink:  

Speaking of Pumas, I remember voting on the mascot at Westmoore back in the old days and 'Pumas' being one of the choices. Face it...horrible idea.

----------


## teacher girl

interesting

I am also a WHs grad (95).........wonder what "label" the southmoore students will get stuck with HA HA HA

----------


## senfield57

I am the new baseball coach at Southmoore and we will begin competing as a team next May against other high schools in the summer league.  Uniforms will be Navy and Vegas Gold with Red as an accent color.  Almost like Tulsa except the Gold is a little different.
The official spelling of the mascot is SaberCats.  It appears about 90% of the players will come from Westmoore.

----------


## Intrepid

> I am the new baseball coach at Southmoore and we will begin competing as a team next May against other high schools in the summer league.  Uniforms will be Navy and Vegas Gold with Red as an accent color.  Almost like Tulsa except the Gold is a little different.
> The official spelling of the mascot is SaberCats.  It appears about 90% of the players will come from Westmoore.


Congrats!  Have you coached within the Moore system before?

If all stays the same, my daughter should be at Southmoore in about 5 years.   :Smile:   OMG...I can't believe how short of time that really is.   YIKES!

----------


## senfield57

No.  I was in the Norman Public Schools for 14 years and was in Texas for three years before that.  I have been at Mustang High School for the last 3 years.  My wife teaches at Santa Fe Elementary which is just about a mile away.  It is going to be a technologically advanced school with a lot of neat features.  I have looked at the plans and it is a very impressive looking facility.

----------


## cindyl57

It's funny how it's all band alum on here who have gone on to message board fame.  

Well I am not a Band Alum, but my brother is. He graduated from Moore in 83??? I think...
Ed Jones...Married his High School Sweetheart. Cyndi Poindexter...Still together YIKES...That runs in our familys...Mike and I have been married since 1974...
We raised 3 Moorons...and they all attended Moore High..Now my Son and my daughters children are in the Moore school district and unless they move...My gkids will go to Moore High also..Gee...it is a generation thing...I grad in 75 and they were building the "New" Gymnasium and Swimming pool...Does WestMoore or SouthMoore have a pool as well????Just wondering..

Cindy

----------


## Intrepid

> No.  I was in the Norman Public Schools for 14 years and was in Texas for three years before that.  I have been at Mustang High School for the last 3 years.  My wife teaches at Santa Fe Elementary which is just about a mile away.  It is going to be a technologically advanced school with a lot of neat features.  I have looked at the plans and it is a very impressive looking facility.


Santa Fe is where my daughter goes now.  What grade does your wife teach?

----------


## Intrepid

> It's funny how it's all band alum on here who have gone on to message board fame.  
> 
> Well I am not a Band Alum, but my brother is. He graduated from Moore in 83??? I think...
> Ed Jones...Married his High School Sweetheart. Cyndi Poindexter...Still together YIKES...That runs in our familys...Mike and I have been married since 1974...
> We raised 3 Moorons...and they all attended Moore High..Now my Son and my daughters children are in the Moore school district and unless they move...My gkids will go to Moore High also..Gee...it is a generation thing...I grad in 75 and they were building the "New" Gymnasium and Swimming pool...Does WestMoore or SouthMoore have a pool as well????Just wondering..
> 
> Cindy



Westmoore does not have a pool and I do not believe that Southmoore will have one either.

I'm not sure if this is still the case, but at one time Westmoore was using the OCCC swim complex as their "home pool" for swim meets, etc.

----------


## senfield57

She is a sixth grade teacher.

----------


## russellc

I read that Southmoore will be grades 9-12, will Moore & Westmoore be doing this as well.

----------


## Intrepid

> I read that Southmoore will be grades 9-12, will Moore & Westmoore be doing this as well.


That is correct.  The jr high schools are going back to mid-high's, 7th and 8th grade.

----------


## sooner1racing

will it be closed campus????

----------


## Intrepid

> will it be closed campus????


I haven't heard.  The two high schools aren't closed campus now, are they?  

I vaguely remember seeing many teenie-boppers crowding the local food establishments around lunch time, so I'm thinking that it's open campus now.

I can't imagine have a closed campus with that many kids.

----------


## bombermwc

I would imagine they will do what Mid-Del did. Continue to let the 10-12 go off-campus, but require freshmen to stay on-campus. I don't know if the other Mid-Del highs did, but MWC altered the lunch schedules so that the freshmen don't have lunch at the same time as everyone else. Instead, they go to 3rd hour and halfway through have lunch and go back to 3rd hour. That way they don't mix the populations, and the cafeteria isn't big enough to handle everone anyway.

It works at MWC though because they built a new wing where the freshmen are isolated and don't normally interact with the 10-12 population anyway.

----------


## DVDFreaker

I got a question, why did they decide to change the school, is there a reason for it?

I am a Westmoore graduate and yet I live a few blocks away, funny, my twin brother goes to Moore while I go to Westmoore but that is mainly because they have deaf program there since I am deaf and my brother is not

----------


## oneforone

They did not change the school.... Moore is adding a third high school which will be named Southmoore. Moore and Westmoore are overcrowded. The new school is located just north of 164th and Santa Fe. It is scheduled to open this fall.

Once Southmoore is open all three high schools will handle 9th, 10th and 11th grade. I anticipate a new jr high will be built in the near future, that way each school will have two jr. highs feeding into it.

----------


## oneforone

> I haven't heard. The two high schools aren't closed campus now, are they? 
> 
> I vaguely remember seeing many teenie-boppers crowding the local food establishments around lunch time, so I'm thinking that it's open campus now.
> 
> I can't imagine have a closed campus with that many kids.


Moore is open campus. They talked about going closed campus years ago and the businesses near the schools asked them to keep the campus open. Most of the restaurants from 119th and Western to 12th and Eastern Count on student business. Not to mention the Cafeterias at Moore and Westmoore were to small to handle 500 some odd students each lunch period. When I when I went to school there in 95 there where almost 2000 students and 125 faculty taking a 45 minunte lunch between 11 to 1:30.


Police from Moore and OKC can be seen all down that stretch during lunch hour. They do not play during lunch time in that area. If you get stopped by one of them you can almost guarantee your getting a ticket and god help you start trouble in a business.

----------


## kybrwallace

Yea I was one of the students to give suggestion about the name.I cant wait to go to that school next year!

----------


## andimthomas

So if anyone is wondering.....
Southmoore is a great facility. It is very state-of-the-art. There are thirteen computer labs, two gyms, eight cafeteria lines, a media center and an auditorium. It is very easy to get around and there's barely any congestion in the hallways. The building is very well thought out. A few problems here and there. The ceiling in the concourse leaks when there's a big rain. They forgot some air vents so in December they cut holes into the ceilings. We didn't have clocks until second semester. And the auditorium has been under construction for far too long. The only recognizable difference I see from September to right now in the auditorium is that they added a construction light in the entry.

----------


## AAC2005

> So if anyone is wondering.....


Are those your brand new stadium lights that I can see from West of Western Avenue?

Crikey! It looks like it's sitting in the middle of Stonemeadows!

----------


## andimthomas

Haha. Yes. Those were put up around November and were completed this month. They're for the Softball and Baseball fields. I'm not sure if they go all the way back to the soccer and football field or not. I've never been that far back.
Lol. Southmoore seems like it just popped up out of nowhere.

----------


## Jesseda

just curious is southmoore bigger than moore high? out of three highschools what sizes to you rank them from 1-3

----------


## andimthomas

Moore is made up of multiple buildings. Some are two stories. So I don't know about Moore. But Westmoore and Southmoore are close to the same size. Southmoore is two stories. Westmoore is one, but it is really long. Really really long. Out of the three, Southmoore is the easiest to get around.

----------


## SOONER8693

Westmoore is the largest of the 3 schools, student population wise. Southmoore only has around 200 seniors this year, but should go to full status next year. With that, Westmoore will still be the largest in student count. Southmoore does look very nice at first glance, but "state of the art". Not hardly. The district had to cut many corners due to lack of funding. It is very cheaply designed and constructed in many cases. I "work" in the district and talk to teachers at Southmoore on a weekly basis and there is widespread dissatisfaction and dissapointment with the entire situation. Teachers equate Southmoore now to an inner city school. They got the  castoffs from Moore and Westmoore. Don't get me wrong, there are good kids and  students there, but they are in the minority. The school was opened  at least a year to early. Faculty not  complete, building not complete, no books, no equipment in the  science classes, no lockers, the list goes on  and  on. It has been a total, classic, clusterf**k from the beginning.

----------


## andimthomas

> Westmoore is the largest of the 3 schools, student population wise. Southmoore only has around 200 seniors this year, but should go to full status next year. With that, Westmoore will still be the largest in student count. Southmoore does look very nice at first glance, but "state of the art". Not hardly. The district had to cut many corners due to lack of funding. It is very cheaply designed and constructed in many cases. I "work" in the district and talk to teachers at Southmoore on a weekly basis and there is widespread dissatisfaction and dissapointment with the entire situation. Teachers equate Southmoore now to an inner city school. They got the  castoffs from Moore and Westmoore. Don't get me wrong, there are good kids and  students there, but they are in the minority. The school was opened  at least a year to early. Faculty not  complete, building not complete, no books, no equipment in the  science classes, no lockers, the list goes on  and  on. It has been a total, classic, clusterf**k from the beginning.


I meant state-of-the-art as in electronic wise. Okay, glad someone mentioned the cheap construction. I almost forgot. If you look around the school, look at the detail, it's obvious that everything was rushed and slapped together. The materials used are very cheap. The classrooms are small. There are lots of hand-me-down materials and supplies. Like books, overheads, desks and such. Projectors are set on carts and rolled around. Why not mount them on the ceiling? Because Moore and Westmoore can't complain that Southmoore as everything and they don't. Some things are just plain ridiculous. Like the field house. They built it without consideration of many athletics. Football has everything they need. And the other sports have to share with each other. And there's offices for girl's soccer. But not boy's soccer. Ridiculous.

I'm not trying to sound ungreatful or anything. If they want this facility to be around for awhile, they should've waited one more year.

----------


## bombermwc

Well it is a bond issue building. You can never get enough money together to build the entire school at once. You won't see a fully complete Southmoore for several years. That doesn't mean that they should have left a building empty without students though. The whole move was done in reflection to the requirement for 9th graders being at the high schools. There's a federal guideline about college preparation that was the driving force why districts like Mid-Del and Moore moved 9th graders up. Mid-Del actually did it intelligently by adding on to their 3 high schools, with very nice 9th grader wings that sort of isolate them some from the other classes...even with different bell schedules so they don't "intermingle".

Anyway, in moore, they built Southmoore because of the projections in growth of the student population in the district. Within 5 years, all 3 schools will be pushing the 2000 student mark. Items like the auditorium and athletic facilites aren't neccessary to educate the students. Heck, Moore still doesn't have an auditorium and won't until that bond issue has raised it's funds for construction....along with the funds for Westmoore's fieldhouse. The new OKCPS high school's had similar issues when they first opened, but they are being addressed. 

Give the disrtict time folks. All they need is a few years so they have the money to do it. You can't blame them for not being able to get money together to complete the project perfectly. How often does anything government related happen on time and in budget? Plus there's still a 5th jr high that they are going to add. Once that shuffles all of the students around again. As I understand it, once the new jr. high is built, that's when they'll move the 6th graders up too.

I know we're not used to giving districts the benefit of the doubt, but it's just too soon to judge this situation. Maps for Kids had many more years to get funding built up before they started....and remember they are still in the process. There is a law that limits how much money you can put into a project in a bond issue, and it doesn't cover everything for a school. Think about how much it takes for a 6A school....desks, chairs, uniforms, band instruments, art supplies, computers, infrastructure, etc......millions more than is legal in a single election.

----------


## oneforone

> Well it is a bond issue building. You can never get enough money together to build the entire school at once. You won't see a fully complete Southmoore for several years. That doesn't mean that they should have left a building empty without students though. The whole move was done in reflection to the requirement for 9th graders being at the high schools. There's a federal guideline about college preparation that was the driving force why districts like Mid-Del and Moore moved 9th graders up. Mid-Del actually did it intelligently by adding on to their 3 high schools, with very nice 9th grader wings that sort of isolate them some from the other classes...even with different bell schedules so they don't "intermingle".
> 
> Anyway, in moore, they built Southmoore because of the projections in growth of the student population in the district. Within 5 years, all 3 schools will be pushing the 2000 student mark. Items like the auditorium and athletic facilites aren't neccessary to educate the students. Heck, Moore still doesn't have an auditorium and won't until that bond issue has raised it's funds for construction....along with the funds for Westmoore's fieldhouse. The new OKCPS high school's had similar issues when they first opened, but they are being addressed. 
> 
> Give the disrtict time folks. All they need is a few years so they have the money to do it. You can't blame them for not being able to get money together to complete the project perfectly. How often does anything government related happen on time and in budget? Plus there's still a 5th jr high that they are going to add. Once that shuffles all of the students around again. As I understand it, once the new jr. high is built, that's when they'll move the 6th graders up too.
> 
> I know we're not used to giving districts the benefit of the doubt, but it's just too soon to judge this situation. Maps for Kids had many more years to get funding built up before they started....and remember they are still in the process. There is a law that limits how much money you can put into a project in a bond issue, and it doesn't cover everything for a school. Think about how much it takes for a 6A school....desks, chairs, uniforms, band instruments, art supplies, computers, infrastructure, etc......millions more than is legal in a single election.


Moore already has five Jr. Highs,  West, Brink, Highland East, Highland West and Central.  The sixth will most likely be placed down south near Southmoore. You right as far as the rest of your post is concerned.  I attended Moore Schools from K-12. They will not disappoint in the end the school will have everything they intended it to have.

----------


## SOONER8693

Westmoore is setting at about 2100 students this year.

----------


## andimthomas

The school district has two elementary and two jr. highs planned. They already have the land, too. Now they just need to get out of the Southmoore debt.

----------


## SOONER8693

The financial person at Southmoore was escorted out of the building by the ass't sup on Wednesdy and given x number of days to get his stuff out of the building. Evidently bills were not being payed and the finances of SHS could be a serious mess.

----------


## andimthomas

Looks like the new elementary school south of Southmoore is progressing nicely.

----------

